# workshop layout guides / planners?



## Smeghead (21 Oct 2022)

Hi all.
Been meaning to redo my workshop (garage) for a long while now, and having recently purchased some new tools, it seems as good a time as any.
Got all the measurements done for the space i have.
Just need to work out the best layout.
Are there any planners online that anyone has used?
Did a quick google, but my google fu isn't the best!
I could share my measurements if it would help, but my writing is a bit rough!
Thanks


----------



## rogxwhit (21 Oct 2022)

It's so entirely personal that I can't imagine an off-the-shelf solution. Consider lengths of work and how they're handled, including feed paths through machinery, maybe noting relative table heights as part of that. Opening doors / windows can help with feed paths if space is tight.


----------



## Spectric (21 Oct 2022)

There is no right or wrong layout because it has to suit you and it will change as time progresses. What meets the need today will probably not later, so castors are a good freind and make sure you can feed wood into and it can exit without being obstructed by something so heights need to be right.


----------



## johna.clements (21 Oct 2022)

I would cut up a cereal box into the size of your machines, bench etc and the sizes of material you commonly use and max sizes like an 8X4 sheet. 

Then have a play on a table top marked with your garage size.


----------



## Molynoox (22 Oct 2022)

johna.clements said:


> I would cut up a cereal box into the size of your machines, bench etc and the sizes of material you commonly use and max sizes like an 8X4 sheet.
> 
> Then have a play on a table top marked with your garage size.


Cool idea 
As some have said already, the main thing is put everything on wheels and then you don't really need to plan anything - just let it evolve through usage.
Also, depending on the the size of workshop, the whole workflow thing may be irrelevant, other than thinking about being near to doors for infeed / outfeed.

Martin


----------

